# First endurance ride. Need advice.



## SA Trail Rider (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello all,

I am going to compete in my first endurance ride ever. Both my pony and I are doing well at trail riding(with variables and obstacles) at speed and I am going to compete in the interschools competition for my school in our region in the Newcomers Challenge.

This will be anything from 0-40km and I am excited for it. I have my tack organised but how should an endurance ride be ridden? 

I am not completely lost I just need help with rules and when to mount and dismount and the overall workings of an endurance ride. My horse's welfare is of top importance to me and we just want to have fun.

It may be helpful if I add that I will be riding alone.

If there is anything I have missed out or if you want me to know to keep my horse and I going well and safely, please don't hesitate to add. Thanks.

~SATR


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on entering your first event!

I wish I could offer some advice, but I am only familiar with how AERC events in the US are run. I think your best bet would be to find someone local to you who is familiar with how things there are run specifically.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i would think the governing body of whatever organization has a published rulebook. Little things can make a huge difference. For instance. FEI and American rule books state "Trot or suitable gait" Australian rulebook leaves off the "suitable gait" and basically bans gaited breeds. FEI NO ice. AERC ice ok. So really have to get read and understand your specific rule set


----------

